# [X] X ne se lance plus et reset l'écran. [Moitié Résolu]

## HazeC5

Salut.

Je suis désespérer...Voilà ce midi j'éteins le Pc, il marchait à merveille jusque là.

Ce soir en rentrant je l'allume et là dès qu'il arrive à l'affichage de "openrc 0.3.0" il me sort plein de lignes comme ça :

```
/bin/sh/ warning set locale LC_ALL cannot change locale (fr_FR-UTF-8)

```

Chaque 2 lignes d'affichage, il m'indique ce warning.Du coup ni X ne se lance et pire je ne peux me logguer ni en root ni en user (l'écran se reset tout seul avant que j'ai fini de taper root  :Sad:  ...). 

Mes locales sont toutes à fait normal,je n'y ai pas toucher depuis l'installation.

Alors j'ai chrooter, recompiler la "glibc" (dernière version keywordée, compilé le 25 février dernier), mais rien n'y fait j'ai toujours la même erreur.

Cela fait 3 heures que je cherche mais je n'arrive pas trouver de solutions.En + c'est sur le PC où j'ai le son, la musique etc...

Voilà, ne sachant plus que faire j'en appelle à votre savoir.Je veux récupérer mon système au + vite.Je dois dire que je suis hyper anxieux depuis que ce soucis est apparu !!!

Je précise que mise à part des paquets mineurs, rien d'important n'a été compilé ces derniers jours sur la machine.

J'espère que l'un de vous saura me dire que faire.

@ très vite et merci par avance.

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Je pense que la meilleure solution est de booter un system rescue cd, de chrooter dans ta gentoo et de remettre à jour.

N'aurais-tu pas oublié de faire des dispatch-conf ?

Si tu as installé elogv (que je RECOMMENDE VIVEMENT), lance-le pour récupérer les messages de compilation (probablement un "attention, veuillez faire ceci...")

----------

## HazeC5

Salut.

Ben après chaque mise à jour je fais un dispatch-conf et un revdep-rebuild...Je n'oublie jamais.

Et sous le chroot je ne sais plus quoi faire, je n'ai plus d'idée.Et d'ailleurs je ne comprends pas pourquoi ni comment cette erreur est survenue.En tout cas elle m'agace énormément, car elle m'empêche de me logguer...J'suis obligé de chrooter.

cette erreur.

EDIT: Je viens de vérifier les messages d'elogv ,sur les paquets emergés lors des 5 derniers jours, et il n'y a rien d'anormal ni de manips particulières à faire...

[OFF]Je vous assure que de ne pas pouvoir se servir de son PC adoré et préféré me rend dans un état quasi inqualifiable !!!   :Twisted Evil:   [/OFF].

D'où sort donc cette erreur... ?

----------

## Pixys

tu as quoi dans 

```
/etc/env.d/02locale

```

 et dans 

```
/etc/locale.gen
```

quelle es ta version d'openrc ? (openrc 0.3.0 c'est bizarre)

----------

## HazeC5

J'ai la dernière version d'openrc ( dans le 1er post j'avais mis de tête....Désolé

/etc/env.d/02locale:

```

LANG="fr_FR"

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LANGUAGE="fr_FR"
```

/etc/locale.gen:

```

#en_US ISO-8859-1

#en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

fr_FR ISO-8859-1

fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15

fr_FR.UTF-8@euro UTF-8

fr_FR.UTF-8  UTF-8

```

J'ai essaye en commentant les 2 dernières lignes et régénérer les locales, mais rien n'y fait toujours même message...

De même sur Irc , un gars m'a dit (et montré) que ces locales UTF-8 étaient en fait en minuscule (utf- :Cool:   ,j'ai donc essayé de les mettre comme lui et de les générer ,mais localedef ne reconnaît pas ce format et ne les génère donc pas. 

Si je veux générer "fr_FR.utf-8" ,locale-gen me retourne:

```

fichier de la table des caractères « utf-8 » non repérable: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

```

C'est quand même étrange...

(Là je suis sur le liveCD de frogdev , et même lorsque je me chroot j'ai droit à l'erreur...  :Sad:  )

----------

## HazeC5

Bon y a du nouveau ...J'ai downgrade la version de bash.Cette fois je n'ai plus d'erreur de locale au boot.

Cependant toujours impossible de me logguer en TTY , et entrance ne se lance pas (pas d'erreur dans le log) 

Lors du boot par contre j'ai droit à cette erreur:

```
clock skew detected

```

Il le dit 2/3 fois lors du boot...Il y a aussi 1 erreur de type "mime ..." (j'ai oublié le terme exact...c'est quelque chose avec l'horaire sans doute)!!

 Et quand je veux me logguer en TTY l'écran se reset, je n'ai pas le temps de taper "root' qu'il se reset déjà... (c'est particulièrement agaçant, et ça ne m'inspire guère !)

Je ne sais vraiment pas quoi faire pour retrouver mon système...

EDIT: LOrs du revdep-rebuild dans le chroot j'ai de suite ce message:

```

/usr/bin/revdep-rebuild: line 525:/dev/fd/62: No such file or directory

```

Et à la fin de ce revdep:

```
/usr/bin/revdep-rebuild: line 666: /dev/fd/62: No such file or directory 
```

 Si ça peut aider...J'ai recompiler gentoolkit cette erreur persiste.

Je sens que c'est quelque chose d'autre qui fait défaut...J'ai booter sur un autre kernel,mais c'est idem !!!

Ah et rien d'anormal dans les logs (boot.msg dmesg)

[J'espère que je ne vais pas devoir réinstaller car ça fait 2ans pile que j'ai cette gentoo et ça m'embêterais énormément de devoir réinstaller....  :Sad:  ]

Ah si quelqu'un d'entre vous pouvait me donner la solution miracle...  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

T'as un /usr séparé ? Ça pourrait expliquer le problème. Dans ce cas là, symlink /bin/sh sur dash au lieu de bash, ça posera pas ce genre de soucis (il n'utilise rien de /usr), et en plus de ça tu booteras plus vite.  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

C'est louche ton histoire  :Surprised: 

IL arrive pas à trouvé le fichier de ta locale on dirait  :Surprised:         donc, c'est soit au niveau du kernel, soit au niveau de tes systèmes de fichier que ca coince ...

EDIT: qu'a tu fais avec ce PC durant les derniers jours ?

----------

## HazeC5

Oui j'ai un /usr séparé .

Et le soucis avec les locales est réapparu,mais lorsque je me sers de genlop dans le chroot...

C'est perl qui rale.

Geekounet j'ai pas tout saisi de ton explication avec dash..Tu peux m'en dire plus stp? Merci

D'ailleurs après vérif, je n'ai pas "dash" sur mon système.

----------

## loopx

 *HazeC5 wrote:*   

> Oui j'ai un /usr séparé .
> 
> Et le soucis avec les locales est réapparu,mais lorsque je me sers de genlop dans le chroot...
> 
> C'est perl qui rale.
> ...

 

ceci : 

```
serveur loopx # ls -l /bin/sh

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 déc 12 08:17 /bin/sh -> bash
```

EDIT : 

[ebuild  N    ] app-shells/dash-0.5.4.11  USE="-libedit -static" 331 kB

 :Wink: 

EDIT2: tiens, je suis entrain de penser ... est-ce possible que, lors d'un emerge, tu ai eu un souci de FS qui, au final, ferait que certain fichier sont bien sur le FS, mais que d'autre se trouve dans le répertoire ou tu dois monter le FS ... et que vu que le FS est monté, ben ces fichiers sont "masqué" ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## HazeC5

@loopx Oui ok j'ai bien ls -l /bin/sh qui pointe sur bash.

Qu'ai-je fais du PC ces derniers jours...Eh bien comme d'habitude, rien de spécial ni rien qui puisse causé soucis.Il était allumé durant 5 jours complet.A part la mise à jour de xorg-server ,rien de particulier...

Niveau kernel, j'ai booté sur celui que j'utilisais durant plusieurs mois,mais les mêmes erreurs apparaissent !

/me désespère...  :Sad: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *HazeC5 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> De même sur Irc , un gars m'a dit (et montré) que ces locales UTF-8 étaient en fait en minuscule (utf-  ,j'ai donc essayé de les mettre comme lui et de les générer ,mais localedef ne reconnaît pas ce format et ne les génère donc pas. 
> 
> Si je veux générer "fr_FR.utf-8" ,locale-gen me retourne:
> ...

 

C'est fr_FR.UTF-8 dans /etc/locales.gen et fr_FR.utf8 dans /etc/env.d/02locales

----------

## HazeC5

GentooUser@Clubic Salut.

Pourtant sur l'autre Gentoo j'ai "fr_FR.UTF-8" dans le fichier 02locale ,et pas une seule erreur depuis...D'ailleurs c'est toujours ainsi que la syntaxe est celle-ci dans ces fichiers.Par contre lors d'1 "locale -a" ,là oui c'est bien "fr_FR.utf8"

loopx > Non le problème que tu penses au sujet des partitions n'est pas arrivé, je l'aurais remarqué de suite, je suis méticuleux lorsque je fais des manips sur les PCs.D'où le fait que je stresse et angoisse à mort dès que quelque chose survient sans que je comprennes pourquoi...

Par contre tu veux que j'installe "app-shells/dash" ?

----------

## loopx

Héhé, oui jme doute aussi que tu l'aurais vu mais bon, on ne sais jamais ... surtout avec des serveurs qui restent allumé pendant des mois sans passer down.

Pour dash, c'est pas moi qui veut que tu l'install  :Very Happy:    je vois pas trop ce que ca va changer vu que ca doit fonctionnner avec bash  :Wink:  ...

Sinon, vu que c'est un pc auquel tu n'a rien fait ...    Vérifie ceci :

* le profile GCC et profile de gentoo sélectionné (oui, c'est très bête mais ca peut poser problème avec le temps ...)

* check les partitions (pourquoi des fichiers serait-il disparu ?) ainsi que tes durs et vérifie "dmesg" aussi ...

* checkrootkit peut être (aurais-tu chopé une crasse ?)

* re-re-re-check ta mise à jour Xorg

* refait une mise à jour et check bien tes uses flags (emerge -uDNav world après le sync ...)

* emerge -e system && emerge -e world ?????

* revdep-rebuild (bon ok, la ca devient bidon  :Very Happy: )

Sérieux, j'ai aucune idée de ce qu'il s'est passé  :Smile:      pour moi, soit c'est une défaillance (hard/soft), soit c'est une erreur humaine  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *HazeC5 wrote:*   

> Oui j'ai un /usr séparé .
> 
> Et le soucis avec les locales est réapparu,mais lorsque je me sers de genlop dans le chroot...
> 
> C'est perl qui rale.
> ...

 

Bah, emerge dash et ln -s dash /bin/sh et voilà  :Smile: 

Et ça fonctionne très bien avec ça, avec un boot plus rapide (pace que bash c'est super lent). Je le faisais et aucun problème avec.  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> avec un boot plus rapide (pace que bash c'est super lent).

 

Oui bon, ça c'est moins évident ...

- Avec bash :

rc boot logging started at Fri Mar 13 06:49:03 2009

rc default logging stopped at Fri Mar 13 06:49:08 2009

... soit 5 secondes

- Avec dash :

rc boot logging started at Fri Mar 13 08:02:58 2009

rc default logging stopped at Fri Mar 13 08:03:04 2009

... soit 6 secondes

----------

## HazeC5

Salut.

Bon y a du légèrement mieux...

Loopx j'ai vérifié tout ce que tu as dis, et tout est ok et correct.

J'ai trouvé pourquoi je n'arrivais pas me logguer en TTY ... J'ai désactivé xdm des runlevels et là j'arrive me logguer.Mais si je lance entrance à la main ,là le soucis de l'écran qui se reset revient, et de nouveau impossible de me logguer. (Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ce soucis est apparu subitement...)

Donc là je vais recompiler l'avant dernioer xorg pour voir (bien que je l'ai quickpkg ...).

Sinon avez vous d'autres solutions ?

[EDIT] Je vais changer le titre du post, puisque ça n'a plus rien à voir avec les locales...

----------

## HazeC5

Bon j'ai recompiler xorg-server nvidia-drivers et xf86-input-evdev ,mais rien n'y fait...

Et dans le log de xorg J'ai ceci en fin de fichier:

```

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist)

....

(EE) Logitech USB Receiver :Read error: Ressource temporarily unavailable 
```

Je pense que c'est la cause du soucis, j'ai downgrade le driver evdev mais l'erreur est toujours là...

Je suis tout ouie si vous avez des idées me permettant de récupérer mon système.

Je reviens ce soir. Merci @+

----------

## kwenspc

re-emerges freetype. sinon pour ta logitech je vois pas, il serait intéressant de voir ton xorg.conf (http://rafb.net/ hop)

----------

## HazeC5

Salut.

J'ai re-emerger Freetype ,mais j'ai toujours l''erreur dans le log.

Idem pour l'erreur de USB logitech bla ...

Quand xorg est lancé elle n'y est pas, elle apparaît après...Pourtant le clavier et la souris focntionnent, et je n'avais jamais vu/eu cette erreur auparavant !

Par contre c'est bon là je suis actuellement sur mon PC...En fait si je lance X via gdm tout va bien.SI je le lance via entrance c'est là que tout coince...Me reste à trouver pourquoi, car il a toujours fonctionné à merveille, et je m'étais loggué avec quelques jours avant que le soucis apparaisse.

Demain  je m'occupe de cela.

Merci @  vous

----------

## HazeC5

B'soir .

J'aimerais avoir quelques éclaircissements...J'ai fais des recherches et voici /var/log/rc.log dans lequel on voit bien l'erreur concernant la locale UTF-8.

Sachant que j'ai toujours eu les même Locales et locale -a .Pourquoi cette erreur apparaît soudainement ?

Comme dit + haut si je lance X  via  GDM tout se passe bien ! 

Par contre en utilisant Entrance là le soucis d'écran qui se reset avant que je ne puisse finir de taper le login survient (sauf si au préalable je désactive xdm du runlevel.) ...

Sauriez vous m'expliquer pourquoi ? 

J'aurais aussi voulu savoir d'où vient ce rc.log ?  Car avant je ne l'avais jamais eu sur ce système. De même, et cela est peut-être lié, dans le log (comme au boot) on voit en début de ligne "fsck" "modules" etc... Or ça aussi sur ce PC ça ne s'inscrivait jamais jusque ici. (Tandis que sur 1 autre PC ça l'a toujours fait, et ce dès l'installation).Quel est le paquet qui fait que ça inscrit ces actions, et pourquoi aussi tardivement après l'installation ? 1 modification dans un fichier de config ? Si oui,lequel ?  

Voilà voilà, j'aimerais comprendre tout ceci...

Merci par avance !

Bonne soirée  :Wink: 

----------

## HazeC5

Hugh.   :Smile: 

J'écris ce post afin d'apporter 1 petite précision.

En utilisant app-shells/bash-4.0_p10 ou app-shells/bash-4.0_p10-r1  (les 2 dernières versions) ,le message concernant l'erreur relative à la locale apparaît...   :Exclamation: 

Par contre en utilisant app-shells/bash-3.2_p48-r1 , là le boot se déroule comme à l'accoutumée, c'est à dire sans ce fichu message en rapport avec la locale.

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi c'est bash qui cause cette erreur ...

J'ai cherché sur bugzilla mais il n'y a rien en rapport avec ça. Est ce que de votre côté vous avez 1  idée, une explication ou encore une solution  :Question: 

----------

